# Obsession Draw Weight



## ak314 (Nov 9, 2016)

I recently needed to change the draw weight on my Obsession M7 due to a shoulder injury.  My last bow was an Elite that had limb pocket bolts that needed to be loosened prior to adjusting draw weight.  I learned the hard way that these are not to be touched when changing draw weight on an Obsession.  I now have a $950 paper weight and Obsession (rightly so I suppose) has to me they cannot help.  Hopefully this might help someone avoid the mistake I made.


----------



## Living Proof (Nov 13, 2016)

Not following you....... Your bow broke and can't be put back together? Do you not loosen or tighten the limb pocket bolts up to 4 turns to adjust draw weight? I don't understand what you did and what happened and I don't want it to happen to me..........


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 14, 2016)

If you can't get the pocket side screws out because you broke the heads off, then take the bow down or have your dealer do that and have a machine shop drill and re-tap the riser for you.  

I think that's what I got out of your post.  Can't for the life of me figure out how you ended up breaking the bolts off... that takes a lot of torque.


----------



## ak314 (Nov 21, 2016)

pasinthrough said:


> If you can't get the pocket side screws out because you broke the heads off, then take the bow down or have your dealer do that and have a machine shop drill and re-tap the riser for you.
> 
> I think that's what I got out of your post.  Can't for the life of me figure out how you ended up breaking the bolts off... that takes a lot of torque.



My local dealer is taking care of it for me.  I was a bit disappointed with Obsession's response, but my dealer was awesome.  I broke it down and he is sending the riser in to be re-tapped.  I was shocked at how little torque it actually took - I think the bolt was defective.

To clarify, on my previous bows you had to loosen the limb pocket screws on the side before adjusting the draw weight via the main limb bolt.  On an Obsession, you don't loosen the side screws first - you just start turning the main limb bolt.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 1, 2016)

ak314 said:


> My local dealer is taking care of it for me.  I was a bit disappointed with Obsession's response, but my dealer was awesome.  I broke it down and he is sending the riser in to be re-tapped.  I was shocked at how little torque it actually took - I think the bolt was defective.
> 
> To clarify, on my previous bows you had to loosen the limb pocket screws on the side before adjusting the draw weight via the main limb bolt.  On an Obsession, you don't loosen the side screws first - you just start turning the main limb bolt.



Sounds to me like the company and dealer are doing what they should do.

You say you're disappointed with the response you got....what do you think they should have done?


----------



## ak314 (Dec 2, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> Sounds to me like the company and dealer are doing what they should do.
> 
> You say you're disappointed with the response you got....what do you think they should have done?



I was disappointed because I emailed them three times over the course of 10 days with no response.  Upon calling the only response they gave me on the phone was "we cannot help you, please contact your dealer".  I bought the bow from a dealer out of state and didn't think it made sense to send it to Ohio to be shipped back to GA.

In a perfect world they would have agreed to look at it, give me a quote for re-tapping the riser, and fix a couple of warranty issues (finish is flaking off and the faulty roller guard tore up my custom strings).  

Fortunately I met a local dealer who was willing to help me out as he regularly travels to the factory.  It will still be expensive, but as I stated in my first post I understand it was my mistake.

The point of my original post was not to dog Obsession, but more to serve as a warning to another DIYer like me not to adjust the limb pocket screws on an Obsession.


----------



## chill15 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sounds like you should have bought a Mathews!


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Jan 26, 2017)

chill15 said:


> Sounds like you should have bought a Mathews!



Really...smh


----------



## Curvebow05 (Sep 6, 2018)

There's always that guy


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 7, 2018)

This is the problem. I know these people, and got the company off the ground several years ago. 

 Aluminum cannot be tapped with any reliability; I am a machinist, designer by trade. I asked Dennis many years ago if we needed to put inserts in these risers and the quote was “nobody in the business does that". Now, in fairness they use aircraft grade aluminum as a material and it will hold up as good as any other aluminum product on the market, but a tapped hole in anything built from aluminum will be the weakest point. So, in closing, any aluminum bow can cause this problem. 

 I will say this, if you had called them before you had a problem on how to correctly do this, Dennis would have told you or one of his technicians.

But one thing is also true, you have to go threw the dealer that sold you the bow if you have, has a problem and the bow needs repair.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 7, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Aluminum cannot be tapped with any reliability; I am a machinist, designer by trade. .


Maybe drill it out and tap with a larger bolt if there is enough metal to work with?


----------

